# On the way to recovery?



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello guys, to keep it short, I am from Thailand and I've been having mostly Derealization for about 4.5 months now after having a random panic attack out of the blue and right now I've been feeling so much better and my symptoms have gotten to a level where I can function in my daily life on my own again (although struggling af) after having been virtually bedridden for the past months. I do remember initially having blurred vision and my vision being "zoomed out" but now my vision is still weird but its "too vivid" instead of being blurred and I feel like it has "zoomed in" a little bit from being zoomed out before, and I have done so much in this past recent weeks. Although I'm still not quite sure if I really had gotten better or I just got used to it. Also, initially I used to have multiple panic attacks a day but now I haven't had one in many months. But rn Its just that visually and mentally feel like I'm still high on weed. I'm going to be starting EMDR therapy soon as an advice that I have taken from another forum member on here. I'm hopeful but I need some more hope, and I was wondering if I could get it from here . Welp, thank you guys in advance and I'll hopefully see yall soon when I'm through to the other side. In the meantime I will keep yall updated on my progress. Peacee!


----------



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

I also just got back to my college dorm to live alone and take care of myself now instead of staying home with my family hoping that they will take care of me in the meanwhile. I do believe that this might contribute to my recovery. yay


----------

